# Steam Demo Download nicht möglich!



## Bangheader (21. Januar 2010)

*Steam Demo Download nicht möglich!*

Hilfe, ich kann seit einiger Zeit keine Demos mehr bei Steam runterladen. Ich lade immer ziemlich viele Demos runter, aber da es keine Obergrenze gibt, kann das nicht der Grund sein.
 Ich habe eine Dsl 6000 Leitung und lade meistens mit 600-700 kb/s runter.
 Woran kann das liegen?


----------



## McDrake (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Steam Demo Download nicht möglich!*

Schon mal mit nem anderen Downloadserver bei Steam probiert?
 Datei-> Enstellungen -> Downloads und dort die Region auswählen.


----------



## Bangheader (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Steam Demo Download nicht möglich!*

Ja ich hab Germany. Soll ich was anderes machen?

 Außerdem sorry, weil  dieses Thema gehört in den Softwarebereich, und nicht in hardware.


----------



## McDrake (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Steam Demo Download nicht möglich!*



Bangheader schrieb:


> Ja ich hab Germany. Soll ich was anderes machen?
> 
> Außerdem sorry, weil  dieses Thema gehört in den Softwarebereich, und nicht in hardware.


   Ups, die Antwort übersehen.
 Als Download-Land kann man einstellen, was man will.
 War zum Beispiel sehr praktisch bei Total War: Empire.
 Deutsche Server total überlastet, andere Server voller Speed.


----------



## Bangheader (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Steam Demo Download nicht möglich!*

Aber mein Problem ist ja nicht, das es zu langsam geht, sondern dass es nicht funktioniert.
 Wenn ich auf die Download-Schaltfläche klicke passiert überhauptnichts.
 Normalerweise kommt man auf die "meine Spiele" Liste...


----------



## SirWinston (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Steam Demo Download nicht möglich!*

Sollte das Problem an Steam liegen, könnte es helfen, die Datei ClientRegistry.blob im Steam Verzeichnis zu löschen.

 Aber vorher solltest Du Dich vergewissern, ob nicht vielleicht Deine Firewall schuld ist an dem Problem.


----------



## McDrake (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Steam Demo Download nicht möglich!*

Ist Dein Steam evtl nicht mehr aktuell?
 Gabs da bei einem Update Probleme?


----------



## chbdiablo (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Steam Demo Download nicht möglich!*

Könnte auch am Internet Explorer liegen, versuch mal die Steam Seite per FF oder anderem Browser aufzurufen und so eine Demo zu installieren http://store.steampowered.com/freestuff/demos/


----------



## Bangheader (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Steam Demo Download nicht möglich!*

@Drake;  Mein Steam hat sich schon mehrere male geupdated während das Problem bestand.
 @Diablo:  Auf der Seite die du mir geschickt hast, gehts auch nicht.
 @Winston:  Was passiert wenn ich die Datei lösche?


----------



## chbdiablo (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Steam Demo Download nicht möglich!*

In der Datei sind diverse Einstellungen über deinen Client, wenn du sie löschst wird eine "frische" Version davon beim nächsten Start von Steam geladen, also keine Angst haben und einfach mal probieren.

 Mit welchem Browser hast du's über die Seite versucht und was passiert, wenn du auf den Link klickst? Gar nichts?


----------



## Bangheader (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Steam Demo Download nicht möglich!*

Zuerst kommt ein Fenster, ob ich Steam schon hab, dann kommt bei
 Firefox eine Fehlermeldung, das der Explorer nicht weiß, was er damit tun soll, weil das Protokoll (steam) mit nichts verknüpft ist oder so.

 Bei internet Explorer ähnlich, nur das ein Seitenladefehler kommt.


----------



## R4v3n (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Steam Demo Download nicht möglich!*

Hi,

 hab genau das gleiche Problem. Hab die Datei ClientRegistry.blob gelöscht.
 Hat nix gebracht.
 Hat jemand ne Lösung

 THX und Cu


----------



## Onlinestate (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Steam Demo Download nicht möglich!*

Also euer Problem ist eigentlich nur, dass IE bzw. FF nicht mehr wissen, was sie mit dem "Protokoll" steam machen sollen? Seh ich das richtig?
  Ein Workaround wäre da vielleicht nicht über den Browser, sondern direkt mit Steam den Store zu öffnen.

  Ansonsten, das hier schlägt der Support vor. Beim FF könnte man das auch über about.config lösen, aber würde dann eben nur für FF gelten und nicht global.


----------



## R4v3n (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Steam Demo Download nicht möglich!*

Hi,

 danke für den Link zum Steam Support.
 Hat funktioniert.

 THX


----------

